# first grow room (attic setup)



## flashcolash (Jun 6, 2006)

This is my first grow room.. Im using my attic because i have a small closet up there for clones plus i have an attic fan which i think i can use to keep it ventalated enough for good growing... Right now i have 16 plants... 4 white widows, 4 shiva, 4 ice, and 4 crystal. bought from marijuana-seeds.nl i suggest you check them out awesome prices and package deals with freebies!!! i have them under 4 40" flouros and 3 20" i will be swiching them over to 430 w son agro hps in the next few days ... the room i made is about 5' x 5' and i used mylar to reflect the light .. to attic ports and the attic fan make for good ventailation and it keeps it cooler in the attic...here are pics of my setup.....please if you have in comments to make this a better grow .... please i enjoy all comments


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 9, 2006)

haha you dont live in my neck of the woods or you'd have to run an AC up there!!


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 10, 2006)

Awsome set up.  Mabye I should try my attic.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 10, 2006)

That's a sweet grow area you've set up man! I look forward to seeing some pics of those plants in flower!

Good luck to you!


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 20, 2008)

only suggestions i have is to get a digital ballast and run a metal halide for vegetative stage and the hps bulb for flowering. but also with the mylar if its a true box and has flat walls tape the mylar to the wood dont be afraid to cut it so that it sits flat the flatter the mylar the more light it will reflect directly onto your plant because the ruffles will take away a small percentage lol although not to much it will make it look neater and be more effective. but its a great setup good job. and also whats the temp/ humidity in your box in the attic with the light on?


----------



## Hick (Aug 21, 2008)

> 06-06-*2006,*


...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 26, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...


 
ahhhhahahah 2006 .. I still say he needs an AC up there! :rofl:


----------



## andy52 (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah turkeyneck,i agree.i had heck keeping my tents cool,can't imagine the attic.mine would be shake and bake.


----------



## ALLWaYsHiGh (Sep 5, 2008)

i third that a/c vote


----------



## TheGoatFaher (Jun 26, 2009)

What is the temp range for my plant? When do i know if my attic is to hot?


----------

